# Compatible Engines on Noma Snowblower



## newbie10 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi all a newbie here, New to snowblowers in general. I picked up a used Noma Snow blower that had a HMSK80-155556U 8hp engine on it. Tried to run it once after doing the usual replacing oil and fuel with new fluids. It ran for about 3 minutes then the dreaded metal on metal crack and the engine seized. After a few hours of tinkering I found the rod had broken and under the starter motor a significant spiderweb of cracks and one branch that heads up toward the cylinder. Now I'm trying to find a way to get a working snowblower. Can anyone help me find out what engines I could use to replace this one or if I could get a replacement cylinder block or what is the cheapest, and easiest way to get this snow blower running again?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Dropping a used 8hp Tec is the easiest route. You should advise Your Location, as someone here may have an engine available. Or check your local CL. Good Luck.


----------



## newbie10 (Jan 27, 2017)

Should have listed location... You are right... I'm in Utah south of Provo.
So will any Tecumseh 8HP engine fit up correctly with the snow blower?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Only real Variable is the Crankshaft Diameter. You'll have to measure the Diameter, usually 3/4" or 1". Direct Bolt on, easy swap.


----------



## newbie10 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks,
So forgive the newbie question here the crank shaft diameter in question is output shaft where the pulley's are and not the reverse side where the flywheel attaches correct?
I am finding Tecumseh 10 and 11 hp engines more readily on CL than 8's would those be viable options if shaft size is the same? Also is there a need to consider the height of the shaft relative to the base plate or are they all the same, or do the pulley's allow for differences if there is some?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Remove the pulleys to see what you have, and Match that up with any 8-10 tec. Easy Swap.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The height is the same and if the pulley diameter is different, don't worry, go to a bearing store and order a pulley. Send the old pulley to me, I'll buy it, I'm serious.

The Noma is one of my favorite machines, probably has a high front and a 12" impeller.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi newbie10. 
I'm in SLC. Sorry to hear about your blown engine. If it's a single shaft Tecumseh it may be a candidate for a predator swap. I've done a couple of them.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've only had one Noma to work on but IIRC it had a single shaft motor on it. If that's the case then it should be relatively easy to swap out. I've done it before, going from a 7 to 10 hp Tecumseh. Shaft difference made it necessary to get different pulleys. You might have to knock out the mounting studs and drill new ones for the new engine but that's not bad. You can also go with one of the clone engines, but you may have to rework some of your controls to fit around the engine, like the chute control.


----------



## newbie10 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you all for the replies and information. I now know that my current engine has a 3/4" crank shaft with a 3/16" keyway. I am finding some really nice replacement engines that I could bolt down and run with, but they come with a significant price tag too. I am finding some short blocks that I think will work great and are a little closer to what I want to spend. All the other parts of my engine are in great shape so I don't have any concerns there. My only thought was if I go and get a 10HP short block will my flywheel from my 8HP and ignition mate up correctly not only in size but in timing as well? 
Also if anyone has any good ideas on where to pick up short blocks or engines at good prices I would appreciate your information. Currently Ebay is my best lead. 




Thanks again!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

A 10 HP block might not fit your current piston. Check bore and stroke size on existing engine specs and new short block. You need a new rod as well and check the crank for any damage. 

If you do go with the rebuild, do it all, including valve lapping, clearance, Cam shaft lobes, check governor gear for wear etc. Saves having to take it all apart again.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GEvening N/10, A direct replacement is the easiest, cheapest and quickest. But there are a lot of 'Junk' machines around also. Maybe check your local C/L for a running parts machine..... good 10hp Tecumseh S/K with a bad trans, rotted bucket, blown gear box. There's your engine, pulleys, parts and a working model to see how it all goes together (Take pix BEFORE taking a wrench to it). GLuck, Jay


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

newbie10 said:


> Thank you all for the replies and information. I now know that my current engine has a 3/4" crank shaft with a 3/16" keyway. I am finding some really nice replacement engines that I could bolt down and run with, but they come with a significant price tag too. I am finding some short blocks that I think will work great and are a little closer to what I want to spend. All the other parts of my engine are in great shape so I don't have any concerns there. My only thought was if I go and get a 10HP short block will my flywheel from my 8HP and ignition mate up correctly not only in size but in timing as well?
> Also if anyone has any good ideas on where to pick up short blocks or engines at good prices I would appreciate your information. Currently Ebay is my best lead.
> 
> 
> ...




Depending where you live, this is a great deal for $180 plus shipping. Your pulley will fit also. Might have to use different mounting studs / bolts, possibly longer belts. Ive bought many engines here, never had an issue. 


https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1864.html


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

what size is the bucket. ifs it under 28 inches i would do a predator 212cc hemi, it should be almost bolt up. you might have to move the chute crank though, other then that you should be good to go


----------

